# Malaga Court



## mosley (Mar 21, 2011)

I am trying to get the address of a judge, in Malaga courts, or records department address, can anyone help please?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

There are many different courts in Málaga. You need to be rather more specific. You will find details of the more major ones here:

Juzgado en la localidad de Malaga (Malaga)

but you will not find details of individual judges.


----------



## mosley (Mar 21, 2011)

*Malaga court*



Beachcomber said:


> There are many different courts in Málaga. You need to be rather more specific. You will find details of the more major ones here:
> 
> Juzgado en la localidad de Malaga (Malaga)
> 
> but you will not find details of individual judges.


Can you help me further? I want to see if there is interest in me from 22 yrs ago, I was arrested in Futerventoura when I got off the plane,they said there was a warrant for me in Malaga, they checked and said it had finnished but I want to make sure there is no interest in me and get it in writing if I can.

Do you know where I apply to please?

Hope you can help, Mosley


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mosley said:


> Can you help me further? I want to see if there is interest in me from 22 yrs ago, I was arrested in Futerventoura when I got off the plane,they said there was a warrant for me in Malaga, they checked and said it had finnished but I want to make sure there is no interest in me and get it in writing if I can.
> 
> Do you know where I apply to please?
> 
> Hope you can help, Mosley


really & truly the best thing you can do is ask the consulate to investigate for you

try just googling your full name & Málaga - if it comes up on the Boletín Oficial then there could still be interest in you


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I would think the only way to actually get in writing would be to apply for a certificate of criminal antecedents:

Certificado de Antecedentes Penales

However, you should be aware that you could be opening a can of worms.

The only other possibility is to enter your name and NIE number, if you have one, into the search facility of the Málaga provincial bulletin:

https://www.bopmalaga.es/buscar.php


----------



## mosley (Mar 21, 2011)

Beachcomber said:


> I would think the only way to actually get in writing would be to apply for a certificate of criminal antecedents:
> 
> Certificado de Antecedentes Penales
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, you have been so helpful, mosley


----------

